# Maddie - a video tribute to our beautiful angel



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Saturday, May 28 was 1 week since we lost Maddie, the hardest week of our lives. We brought her urn home on Friday evening so that gave us a small sense of closure, knowing she was back with us.

On Saturday we didn't want to be home so we went on a driving trip for the day. In the afternoon we went to a quiet park with beautiful blooming trees and sat quietly. At the precise time she left us one week ago as we wept a light rainshower sprinkled us and left just as quickly as it had come. On our way home in the evening we were on the highway and had passed through some bad rain and then the sun had come out. Something told me to look out the window to my right and there was the most brilliant full rainbow. We were sure the small rain shower at 12:51 p.m. and the beautiful rainbow were signs from Maddie, to let us know she was still with us.

My husband made this video this morning and after seeing the rainbow last night he knew exactly which song to use, it is one of my favorites. Watch through to the end of the clip as there is a video of her playing with a stuffed toy, the last video I have of her...

The emptiness in the house and our hearts is still so great...We miss you so very, very much Maddie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This video couldn't have been more beautiful and moving. Thank you for sharing her life with all of us.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about what might lead me to post for the first time, and when I saw yours, and particularly your tribute to lovely Maddy there was no question~

My heart goes out to you. I believe the rain and rainbow were a sign of her love. And there will be more. Others here will understand the emptyness - it is so very hard. I lost my Bailey boy in October at 12 years. First time I ever felt heartbroken. The version of the song you chose for her tribute is so wonderful and saw me through those days as well. Bailey and Maddy look like twins. I hope they are playing together and waiting for us at the bridge. Be well, celebrate her and thank you for sharing her lovely, sweet, face.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful lady. The rain and the rainbow are definitely God Winks (signs) from Maddie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I absolutely concur with everyone that the rain (tears) and rainbow were signs from Maddie. I'm in tears watching your beautiful Maddie in the video. Her with her squicky toys at the end is such a treasure. Yesterday was a very difficult day in this house as well. All of these 1sts are going to be very hard. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

A beautiful tribute for Maddie


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

So beautiful that it made me cry.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful video.....beautiful music......beautiful Maddie....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl, Maddie!
She reminds me SO MUCH of my Smooch.
I am sure that Maddie and Smooch have become friends at the Rainbow Bridge, and concur that Maddie sent you the Rainbow!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was such a great tribute to your Maddie. May she always live on in your hearts.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful girl. I know you miss her so much.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I loved it!! Such a touching tribute to your Maddie.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

im not sure i can watch the video it will make me too sad...wanted to say i am so sorry and the rain shower/rainbow was def Maddie letting you know she is there with you...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl, and the video clip at the end brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful Tribute to a Beautiful Girl...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh i tried so hard not to cry and the Winnie the Pooh quote made me cry. Loved your video, and my most favorite picture was her upside down in pure happiness ... happy rolls...they make me smile. And way to get the squeaker at the end...she was beautiful. 

It made me happy seeing how much she was loved. I'm positive she is still with you - watching from above.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute! Tears were streaming down my cheeks for all the Goldens we have had to say good-bye to this year. 
I am so sorry for your loss, may the beautiful memories of Maddie bring comfort to your heart....


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

In loving memory of Maddie 
May 7, 2001--May 21, 2011

(This photo was taken at the end of the road where we live.)
Know your missing your beautiful, precious girl terribly. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

HUGS to you. I really feel keeping your heart open spiritually, helps through this process. They are very special.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

BTW, if you haven't read, "Heaven is for Real." Go get this book.It's not about dogs, but will give you some spiritual help through all of this hard times.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That was a beautiful tribute to such a precious girl. I know how your heart is aching. Hopefully when you see a rainbow it will make you smile thinking of her.


----------

